# Wolverines, bigfoot and other nonesense..



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, I am just not buying this for one minute. There is no question in my mind that this animal was trapped, transported and turned loose for what ever crazy reason people do such things.
Yes, it is a varified sighting of a Wolverine, but if no one watched as I turn a Zebra loose, and they say it the next day wondering around in a state of utter confusion on the Great Salt Lake flats, would you assume it had migrated to Utah...nonsense!








'Very rare' wolverine sighting confirmed at Antelope Island


The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources confirmed a wolverine in Utah for the first time in five years.




www.ksl.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have theory that it is vacating Montana to get away from all the Californians flooding into the western states.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well one thing about it now there is at least one videoing of a wolverine in Utah. Still waiting on the wolf one.









Wolves on trail cam


Zillions of Utah hunters will be afield in the coming weeks. Many of these hunters have 2, 3, even 18 trail cams hanging over every piece of water in 3 states. And as you know wolves have taken over Wyoming and, according to all accounts on this Forum, are lousy in Utah. That being said, odds...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The "Wolf thing" from the Biologists stand point is that any that are in Utah are Hybrid. If the DNA showed otherwise, there would be cattlemen throwing a fit!


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> The "Wolf thing" from the Biologists stand point is that any that are in Utah are Hybrid. If the DNA showed otherwise, there would be cattlemen throwing a fit!


I agree as well.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Are you saying bigfoot isn’t real?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> Are you saying bigfoot isn’t real?


BIG FOOT is the real deal!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> BIG FOOT is the real deal!


OK, I may have misspoken a little. But I not ever going to yield to the fact that the moon isn't made of Swiss Cheese.


----------

